# Five Questions Game



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

We start off with five questions for the person below me and then they have to answer all five questions and create five more and so on...

I'll start - 

1. What color are your eyes?

2. What makes you really sad?

3. What job do you wish you had?

4. How did you name your bunny(ies)?

5. What is one food you will NEVER eat?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 17, 2008)

*angieang21 wrote: *


> We start off with five questions for the person below me and then they have to answer all five questions and create five more and so on...
> 
> I'll start -
> 
> ...


1.what's your fave color?

2. what's your fave movie(or top two)

3. how old were you when you first got a bunny?

4. what color is your hair(naturaly _and_ dyed color if you dye:biggrin2

5. when was the last time you had a needle(shot/finger prick/blood draw/ect)?


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 18, 2008)

1.what's your fave color? *Blue!*

2. what's your fave movie(or top two) *Shawshank Redemption & Usual Suspects rank high up! but I looooooove movies so that is a toughie!*

3. how old were you when you first got a bunny? *17*

4. what color is your hair(naturaly _and_ dyed color if you dye:biggrin2 *A weird straw like light brown/dirty blonde/boring color. It is currently not died because I'm trying to learn to accept it. It is NOT going well. *

5. when was the last time you had a needle(shot/finger prick/blood draw/ect)? *July 1st - I just had surgery (again) for my broken leg. So I had all kinds of blood draws, IVs, blahblahblah of course. 



*1. What TV show is a must watch every week?

2. Where could you eat at every day?

3. Have you ever broken anything?

4. Are you currently in school / or do you have a degree?

5. What is your favorite (non-alcoholic) thing to drink?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 18, 2008)

1. What TV show is a must watch every week? Project Runway//summer and Top Chef//fall

2. Where could you eat at every day? Any goodThai restaurant

3. Have you ever broken anything? As in bones? My arm, fell out of a tree while hanging by my knees. My shoulder - fell on the ice and grabbed the truck tailgate. All my toes on the right foot while playing soccer.

4. Are you currently in school / or do you have a degree? BA in Political Science and BA in French (1977, ECU)

5. What is your favorite (non-alcoholic) thing to drink? Iced tea w/lemon, no sugar



What was the first thing you ever cooked or baked?

Do you have a hobby and what is it?

What is your favorite piece of classical music?

Have you ever eaten a Moon Pie?

Grits - do you eat yours with butter or sugar or go ble-e-e-e-eh at the thought of 'em?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

What was the first thing you ever cooked or baked?* Macaroni and cheese*

Do you have a hobby and what is it?*Reading - I love reading books. I should get frequent flyer miles at my library.*

What is your favorite piece of classical music?*Um - I don't have one. Guess I'm not that "cultured" - lol.*

Have you ever eaten a Moon Pie?* Yes - and I just saw a box yesterday and almost bought them.*

Grits - do you eat yours with butter or sugar or go ble-e-e-e-eh at the thought of 'em?* I've never tried them - but i would probably like them.*



_Do you like broccoli rabe?_

_What's your favorite professional sport?_

_It's your birthday - what's the perfect gift?_

_What kind of computer are you using right now?_

_What was the title and artist of the last song you heard?_


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 19, 2008)

_Do you like broccoli rabe?never heard of it.

What's your favorite professional sport?hehe, my guy friend would love this. he used to try to talk to me about sports. he's given up. if i HAVE TO pick......soccer i guess, at least i can kinda follow what they're doing with that!_

_It's your birthday - what's the perfect gift?um, probably an animal. i've gotten fish and a rabbit for my b-day before. but this year i'm thinking i might want something for my bed room._

_What kind of computer are you using right now?acer, i think:?_

_What was the title and artist of the last song you heard?chemicals react[remix], aly & aj_

ETA: drat! i forgot the questions!

what's your fave food?

what yankee candle scent if your fave?

were you born in a odd or even year?

have you ever had a black animal(brokens and black tabbies and such count)?

where do you live(city, county, suburb, ect)?


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2008)

what's your fave food? Caulliflower Cheese (most vegetables)

what yankee candle scent if your fave? ??

were you born in a odd or even year? Odd (1995)

have you ever had a black animal(brokens and black tabbies and such count)? Nope 

where do you live(city, county, suburb, ect)? UK, Northamptonshire



What was your first pet?

Do you have long or short hair?

What was the last film you watched?

What was the last book you read?

Describe your favorite shoes...


----------



## Alexah (Jul 21, 2008)

What was your first pet? A shih-tzu dog named Candy.

Do you have long or short hair? It's to my chin, so I'd say it's short-ish.

What was the last film you watched? "Because I Said So."

What was the last book you read? I'm reading a book right now called "The Binding Chair."

Describe your favorite shoes. I don't have a favorite pair of shoes as I'd much prefer to just wear socks or be barefoot. But I do have a pair of cute teal-ish Crocs that are very comfy and fun.

[line]

1. What is your favorite color?

2. What is your favorite season and why?

3. Where would your dream trip be?

4. If you could change one thing about your physical appearance, what would it be?

5. What's the weather like where you live today?


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

1. What is your favorite color?

2. What is your favorite season and why?

3. Where would your dream trip be?

4. If you could change one thing about your physical appearance, what would it be?

5. What's the weather like where you live today?


Blue and green

I have 2 - Summer because i can go on the beach and play outside with the bunnies.

Winter becuasee the buns get to come inside and i like snow!



Don't know - wherever theres a lot of bunnies



My hairy arms grr - my hair is so dark and i really don't like it!

It was really cold this morning i actually got changed under my covers but it warmed up really nicely so i was playing outside with the bunnies.

*Becca*


EDIT: Forgot the questions...

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

1. Do you subscribe to a magazine?

2. Whos your favorite celebrity and why?

3. Have you ever met a celebrity and got an autograph ETC?

4. whats your starsign?

5. What colour is your lounge/living room whatever you call it?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Do you subscribe to a magazine? *Yes, Digital Photo- a photography magazine... sad, I know! *

2. Whos your favorite celebrity and why? *He's not really a celebrity I don't think, but I want to MARRY the singer from Snow Patrol. I don't know why, I just really really love him! *

3. Have you ever met a celebrity and got an autograph ETC? *The singer of a band called Taproot signed my t-shirt.... No-one will have heard of them probably, a sort of metal band that as far as I know haven't done anything for years!*

4. whats your starsign? *Gemini*

5. What colour is your lounge/living room whatever you call it? *Living room lol- it's cream/off white- I love it!

Questions:

*1. Who is your favourite band/artist?

2. Where in the world do you most want to see?

3. What would your last meal be, if you could choose it?

4. Who is the one person you miss the most when you're away from them?

5. If you could change one thing about your life right now, what would it be?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2008)

1. Who is your favourite band/artist? The Who (can ya' tell I'm old?)

2. Where in the world do you most want to see? Greece

3. What would your last meal be, if you could choose it? My husband's Russian Stroganof and a big salad

4. Who is the one person you miss the most when you're away from them? My husband

5. If you could change one thing about your life right now, what would it be? Have my Graves' Disease cured.



!. Do you remember the first lie you ever told?

2. What is your favorite season? And why?

3.Have you ever survived a natural disaster? Flood, hurricane, blizzard, etc

4. Have you ever donated blood?

5. Do you ride English, Western or neither?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 28, 2008)

!. Do you remember the first lie you ever told? no

2. What is your favorite season? And why? autum and winter. because they're_ cool_!and i love thanksgiving and christmas:biggrin2:

3.Have you ever survived a natural disaster? Flood, hurricane, blizzard, etc yup, hurricanes

4. Have you ever donated blood?no, too young

5. Do you ride English, Western or neither?neither

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

1. what does your fave purse look like?

2. fave CD

3. place you've lived the longest(like the city name)

4. fave flavor of ice cream

5. fave place to go


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 28, 2008)

> ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> 1. what does your fave purse look like? Camo
> 
> ...




1. What is your fav. website?



2. What is your fav. store?



3. What is your fav. T.V. show?



4. What is your Fav. animal besides bunnies?



5. What is your Fav. singer?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 28, 2008)

*Gumbo1993 wrote: *


> 1. What is your fav. website? RabbitOnline.net of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1. What's one of your pet peeves?

2. What's your favorite vaction spot/place?

3. What makes you jump for joy?

4. What was/is your least favorite class in school?

5. What time do you usually get up on Sunday?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 29, 2008)

1. What's one of your pet peeves?ehh, which one is not going to offend some one? errr, people who don't reaserch a animal before they get it.

2. What's your favorite vaction spot/place?south/north carolina. it's so pretty(and close)

3. What makes you jump for joy?A cure for diabetes/people like Nick Jonas doing good things for diabetes/some one being baptized.

4. What was/is your least favorite class in school?Civics(sp?my spell check is messed up:grumpy!!!

5. What time do you usually get up on Sunday? 7:00am. we drive 40 minutes to church:?. but i love it there:biggrin2:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Aug 2, 2008)

since she forgot to do 5 more questions i will ask more.......\

1. what is your faviort kind of pizza?

2. do you have any other pets besides bunnies?

3. what is something you could not live without?

4.what is one thing you hate?

5. Where would you not move to?


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gumbo1993 wrote: *


> since she forgot to do 5 more questions i will ask more.......
> 
> 1. what is your faviort kind of pizza? Dunno what its called but its got sweetcorn and spinach on it...
> 
> ...


1. What was the last thing you drank?
2.What was the last thing you ate?
3.For Â£2000 would you givae up a pet?
4. Do you have bebo,myspace or facebook?
5. When's your birthday?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 4, 2008)

1. What was the last thing you drank?watermeolon juice
2.What was the last thing you ate?french bread with strawberry jam
3.For Â£2000 would you givae up a pet?no idea how much that is
4. Do you have bebo,myspace or facebook?nope!
5. When's your birthday? Decmber(mom has a rule about not giving out the exact date)



1. can you knit?

2. what was the last book you read?

3. do you wear make up?

4. what's your fave color of nail polish(fancy name off bottle, please:biggrin2:!!)

5. last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

1. can you knit? yes not verry well though!


2. what was the last book you read? John Barrowmans Autobigoraphy

3. do you wear make up? Yes - quite a lot 

4. what's your fave color of nail polish(fancy name off bottle, please:biggrin2:!!) - errm i don't paint my nails becuase i bite them really low - i cant stop arrghh if anybody has any tips feel free to post....

5. last thing you watched on TV? - friends!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 6, 2008)

i guess i'll do the questions for her........................

1. which knd of milk do you like best-chocolate, strawberry or plain?

2. what did you eat for breakfast?

3. last song you listened to?

4. last movie _trailer_ you watched?

5. do you sleep with a night light or a light on?


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

whoops sorry


----------



## Speri (Aug 8, 2008)

*1. which knd of milk do you like best-chocolate, strawberry or plain?* _Chocolate!
_
*2. what did you eat for breakfast?* _Nothing_ _>.<_

*3. last song you listened to?* _I Cross My Heart_

*4. last movie trailer you watched?* _Umm..I think something for The Pineapple Express. haha
_
*5. do you sleep with a night light or a light on?* _Nope. I like ze dark. ;]_

_New Questions..._

1.] What's your favorite breed of rabbit?

2.] Do you have dark colored eyes?

3.] Do you prefer having your hair straight or curly?

4.] Have you ever been in love?

5.] If you could have one thing in life that you want most, what would it be?


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

1.] What's your favorite breed of rabbit? - Errm I have 3 can't pick between them - Rex, Lionhead and Nethies 

2.] Do you have dark colored eyes? - well one of my eyes is blue and the others green. Yes strange I know 

3.] Do you prefer having your hair straight or curly? - Straight

4.] Have you ever been in love? - With a boy hmmm well if sum of you read my rant thread thing you will know who Bob is and in fact bob is not his real name i used that for privacy purposes - you cud say i was in love with him but otherwise i am too young 

5.] If you could have one thing in life that you want most, what would it be? a dog and a rabbitry - i have always wanted a dog ever since i was 3 omg now i want one all over again 



1. What was the last CD you brought?

2. What was the last birthday pressie you brough?

3. What was the weather like yesterday where you are?

4. How many rabbits have you had in your lifetime?

5. Do you love RO?


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

1.] What's your favorite breed of rabbit? - Errm I have 3 can't pick between them - Rex, Lionhead and Nethies 

2.] Do you have dark colored eyes? - well one of my eyes is blue and the others green. Yes strange I know 

3.] Do you prefer having your hair straight or curly? - Straight

4.] Have you ever been in love? - With a boy hmmm well if sum of you read my rant thread thing you will know who Bob is and in fact bob is not his real name i used that for privacy purposes - you cud say i was in love with him but otherwise i am too young 

5.] If you could have one thing in life that you want most, what would it be? a dog and a rabbitry - i have always wanted a dog ever since i was 3 omg now i want one all over again 



1. What was the last CD you brought?

2. What was the last birthday pressie you brough?

3. What was the weather like yesterday where you are?

4. How many rabbits have you had in your lifetime?

5. Do you love RO?


----------



## Speri (Aug 8, 2008)

1. What was the last CD you brought? Ummm, I can't even remember! =O I always use my iPod.
2. What was the last birthday pressie you brough? A manga series for my boyfriend's birthday coming up. ^__^

3. What was the weather like yesterday where you are? Mainly sunny and kinda hot.

4. How many rabbits have you had in your lifetime? Total of three, soon to be four. =D

5. Do you love RO? Yes, I do!


_New Questions..._

1.] What's your favorite color?

2.] What's your favorite word?

3.] Who's your favorite person?

4.] What's your favorite animal?

5.] Which do you like better: night or day?


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

1.] What's your favorite color? - _I have 3 - blue, green and orange_

2.] What's your favorite word? - errm dno "daadddy" 

3.] Who's your favorite person? - i cannot pick just one - mum,dad,sister and friends

4.] What's your favorite animal? - errm bunnies and dogs der!

5.] Which do you like better: night or day? - both i like sleeping and i like bein active - hmm strange!



1. Which milk do you use? Skimmed, Semi Skimmed or Other?

2. Do you own a game console - psp - ninteno ds, lite etc?

3.What's your fave day of the week?

4. When was the last time you went shopping?

5. What was the last item of clothing you bought?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

1. Which milk do you use? Skimmed, Semi Skimmed or Other?. I don't drink milk, but if I have to its usually 1%. Witch is Skimmed I think.

2. Do you own a game console - psp - ninteno ds, lite etc? I own, A 1990's Sega, A nintendo 64', a PS2, and a nintendo DS. My brother owns a wii if that counts..

3.What's your fave day of the week? Saturday

4. When was the last time you went shopping? Iwent grocery shopping yesterday.

5. What was the last item of clothing you bought? I dont think sport bra's count soo.. A sweatshirt from Stitches. About 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

You forgot to do some more questions.

Here they are:

1. What was the last TV program you watched?

2. If you could be an animal for a day what would you be?

3. When was the last time you travelled by bus?

4. Do you have a shed?

5. What colour is your bedroom?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

1. What was the last TV program you watched? *TLC What Not to Wear*

2. If you could be an animal for a day what would you be? *A bird or a bunny
*
3. When was the last time you travelled by bus? Friday afternoon... My school bus.

4. Do you have a shed? no

5. What colour is your bedroom? purple, blue and green



Here are my questions:


How many pets do you have?
Have you ever been to another country than you own? Which one?
What color hair do you have?
Cake or Icecream?
What was the last food you ate?
Aly!:tongue


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

1. five (in the house) 
2. yes Germany
3. im a brunette with natural blonde highlights
4. ice cream
5. steak


my questions
1. whats your fav day of the week?
2. how many buns do you have?
3. have you ever ridden a horse?
4. what is your name?
5. do you have siblings?


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

1. hmmmm saturaday, I get to do band rehearsal then.
2. 5 buns
3. Yes a while ago though
4. Kirsty Joanne Coulton
5. Nope I'm all on my lonesome.

My questions are:
1. What's your favourite song?
2. What breeds are your bunnies?
3. What's the most exotic place you have visited?
4. What's your favourite icecream flavour
5. Have your ever adopted an animal?


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

1. What's your favourite song? *At The Moment (It changes everyday) my fave song is Whatzupwitu? Michael Jackson & Eddie Murphy*
2. What breeds are your bunnies? *2 Lionheads & 2 Lionhead x Mini Rexes *
3. What's the most exotic place you have visited? *No where I've visited is exotic lol, i've never let my country!*
4. What's your favourite icecream flavour *Chocolate*
5. Have your ever adopted an animal? *Nope, but i definitly will


Questions:

1.Whats your favourite flavour of crisps?
2.Favourite DVD?
3. The most listened to CD you have?
4. What is one of your hobbies?
5. Do you have an ipod?


*


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *
> Questions:
> 
> 1.Whats your favourite flavour of crisps? *_salt and viniger_*
> ...


ill write my questions later


----------

